# Raised garden bed legs need more stability



## Bill Henderson (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi All,

First time poster. Indeed, I really haven't worked with wood very much, but I built a heavy-duty, 4' tall raised garden bed.

The issue is, now that I've put dirt in and watered the soil, I'm concerned about moving it around too much, despite the wheels I put on for this purpose. 

My question is, what would be the best design to shore up the strength of the legs for "rough" moving? Crossing planks? Wrap around the outside with 2x4?

Something else?

Thanks


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I guess it depends where you want to drag it to. From the picture, it looks sturdy enough if you're dragging it around the patio or even onto the grass. 

On the other hand, instead of bracing it with 2x4s around its ankles, how about some bicycle wheels? Those would look cool mounted on the outside corners, and would make it much easier to move than the small wheels on there now.

What's holding the soil?

BTW, I like the idea--something for me to think about for our yard.


----------



## Bill Henderson (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks - I put some wire screen down, then weed barrier, then filled it up to just above the first plank. Yeah bike wheels may make it easier to roll. I do want to be able to move it around even in the grass to get shade or sun, as needed.

But with dirt and water in there, it already feels like I wouldn't dare move it without more support. I was hoping a woodworking veteran may identify the best solution to better secure the legs. They are 4x4s and bolted everywhere, but there were a few knots that make me question the long-term strength of each leg on it's own. I'd rather way-over engineer the legs.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Those small casters aren't going to roll on grass no matter how well braced the legs are. With soil and water, you're just going to plant them in the ground.
Look at "garden wagons" online and see how they do it. 
You'll need four wide tires (trailer tires from HF or ... anywhere ... would work)
Just an axle on one end, and pivot point on the axle at the other end. You can then move it over any surface with ease.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

bingo on the wheel size issue - pictured will do for a hard smooth surface, after that you're in trouble.

as to bracing the legs, the triangle is your friend. see attached - it's a minimalist approach but just as strong as X-bracing. the tricky part is making a solid joint where they meet.

I'd go with exterior wood glue and the asymmetric approach - long screws


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Eight (8) lag bolts in each leg make it quite solid. If you want it even more solid use through bolts.

Large wheels, like bicycle wheels will make it difficult to turn. Something like a wheel barrow tire may be OK for movement in grass. I certainly do not think anything much smaller would work in grass. At least not the type of lawn I have.

I do not believe that a large raised garden like you show should be moved on anything other than a paved surface.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Bill Henderson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster. Indeed, I really haven't worked with wood very much, but I built a heavy-duty, 4' tall raised garden bed.
> 
> ...


After looking carefully at the photo, I do not think you need additional bracing. The concern there is 'racking', and I think your existing framing provides enough of a diagonal from the top bolt of the top plank to the bottom bolt of the bottom plank. I might add heavy deck screws a little above the top bolt and a little below the bottom bolt. Does it rack at all now when you push against the top?

Big wheelbarrow tires are easy to find and would work great.

One thing that bugs me about your planter is the bottom. It appears that the planks that form the bottom are hanging on screws or bolts. The standard and better way would be to add another cross plank to each side that the bottom boards would rest on, thus converting all the tension loads into shear loads.

Very nice idea by the way. I see these up in Seattle and sometimes people add sides and plastic, and maybe a heat mat, and use them year-round.


----------

